# pms5bwah switch query



## ronnierome (Jan 22, 2020)

hi
when you have the van on hookup , for charging do you need to select which battery to charge ?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There are links to a possible source of help in this page - https://forums.outandaboutlive.co.u...tters/Plug-in-systems-PMS5BWAH/34802/#M420723


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It varies from van to van.

In my last van I charged the leisure battery because that was the one that took the hit each evening. 

I probably didn't need to because I rarely stay anywhere for more than two nights. 

With the current van, and it's solar panel, I leave the Vanbitz Battery Master to sort it out. 
.


----------

